# Scofield sat Jun. 7



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went to scofield saturday and got skunked bad.... The mayfly hatch is in full force there were mayflies everywhere I've never seen so many in my entire life... Made for some full fish not wanting to bite anything.... Talked to everyone we ran into including the state parks ranger I guess the hatch started the first of this week and fishing has been really poor since then.... Talked to probably 20 people and only 1 had caught anything came out with 2 fish...
How long does the mayfly hatch last? is it two weeks I think I remember hearing that somewhere....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man that sucks. That's probably the only lake I've never been skunked at.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Where you fishing with Mayfly flies?
If not, you should have.
If you don't fly fish, use a water bubble and a fly combo.
Fill the bubble about half full of water.
You will want to have some fly floatant to keep the fly floating.
Tie the fly on about 5' below the water bubble and after casting, slowly reel back in.
You should do cvery well with this set up durring a hatch.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

If the bugs looked like giant mosquitos, but with out stingers then they were midges(chironomids). I bet the surface of the water was covered with millions of nymphal shucks. It is pretty tough to catch fish when a giant hatch like this happens. In my experience at Scofield it happens every year usually sometime during the month of May, this year it appears to be a little bit later. When the bugs hatch it is usually around 5 am and you could probably do alright then, if you get there any later than that the fish are already gorged on emergers and it is pretty tough. I usually try to avoid this hatch and try to hit damsels instead.
Later,
Griff


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Man that sucks. That's probably the only lake I've never been skunked at.


yes, but maybe jahan was with him and just brought him bad luck??


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I trolled and after getting no bites and getting good and snowed on we decided to pack up and leave I've never ever been skunked at scofield that was a first..... I'll try again nextweek...


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow thats not good. Thats to bad to here. Get'um next time.


----------



## lady amherst (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah no worries we were at electric getting blasted by snow i know what your talking about... i hate getting skunked!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep it sucked but hey I got to spend some time with my old man catching up on all the stuff I missed while I was gone on active duty all over the place it was good.... I'll take a trip like that anyday of the week


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

My son's been after me to get up there ever since he found out that the ice was off. Looks like we missed the window for the hot fishing, but that's OK - we still have a good time getting out. Maybe I'll give it a week or two and see if things pick up somewhat (we don't need hot and furious, but it is nice to let him feel a couple on the end of his line).


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Just getting out and spending the time will be worth the trip trust me... My best memories are of me and my dad just kicking around catching fish or not.... It makes a big difference especially in the life of a kid and thats time you never get back.... So get your kids and take 'em out every chance you get.... MAKE THE TIME CUZ YOU WONT FIND THE TIME


----------

